# American Sauce?? Made in America?



## Rocklobster

Here is a new one on me. Is this sauce something Americans eat on a regular basis? Did it originate in America? Or, was it some rendition of sauce which originated form some other country and is called American Sauce. Seems to be some sort of sauce with a 1000 Island base and other things mixed in there.....


----------



## Addie

That is the first time I have seen that. I wonder if it is sold in Canada, will they call it Canadian Sauce?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I've never seen it here, but it's sold in Germany. Tastes like a mix of cocktail sauce and thousand island dressing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wonder if that is Fry Sauce???  I have never seen that in the store, either.  Many places have a "secret sauce" they make for dipping french fries, that looks like it, in color at least.

here is that lost "u"...


----------



## Mad Cook

Rocklobster said:


> Here is a new one on me. Is this sauce something Americans eat on a regular basis? Did it originate in America? Or, was it some rendition of sauce which originated form some other country and is called American Sauce. Seems to be some sort of sauce with a 1000 Island base and other things mixed in there.....


There's a discussion about it on the Paris Blog. It seems to be available in several countries on mainland Europe. I haven't noticed it in Britain but that doesn't mean it isn't available here.


----------



## Andy M.

Heinz American Sauce.  Available everywhere but America!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Heinz American Sauce.  Available everywhere but America!



That's what I was thinking.  Maybe it's made the same way as Baby Oil!!!


----------



## JMediger

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wonder if that is Fry Sauce???  I have never seen that in the store, either.  Many places have a "secret sauce" they make for dipping french fries, that looks like it, in color at least...



I was thinking the same thing, fry sauce or "secret" burger sauce.


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wonder if that is Fry Sauce??? I have never seen that in the store, either. Many places have a "secret sauce" they make for dipping french fries, that looks like it, in color at least.
> 
> here is that lost "u"...


 

That's what I was thinking PF ... maybe it's that or Comeback Sauce. 

Took a look at the Paris blog .. funny comments .. "maybe it's ground up Americans"  LOL

Wonder why American Sauce is not available in America?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It also looks like the sauce for onion strings or onion flowers.


----------



## roadfix

Perhaps it's a similar  fast food burger dressing we use here?


----------



## Silversage

I looked at Heinz's France website, and it's called American Sauce.
On their Spain website, the same thing is called American Burger Sauce.  

I don't speak any other languages, but someone else can check.  I suspect that the Spain result is a good explanation.  

From the nutrition information, the ingredients are pretty standard: oil, water, sugar, tomato puree, vinegar, mustard, spices, etc.  Sounds like the 'Secret Sauce' things that all the chains use for burgers, onion rings, etc.


----------



## FrankZ

It is loud, obnoxious and wears Bermuda shorts everywhere?


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

roadfix said:


> Perhaps it's a similar  fast food burger dressing we use here?



Yeah, it's probably somebody's idea of the Secret Sauce that goes on Two All-Beef Patties, Pickles, Onions, on a Sesame Seed Bun ... and it's not sold here because we would know it was something faked up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> It is loud, obnoxious and wears Bermuda shorts everywhere?



Reminder...buy Shrek some Bermuda shorts...


----------



## Zhizara

*Loud* ones, PF.  To go with that beanie hat!


----------



## JMediger

At first I thought it was this ...

Kraft Miracle Whip Secret Burger Sauce, 12-Ounce (Pack of 6): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Then I saw it wasn't by Kraft.  Out of curiosity I bought a bottle of this earlier this year.  I'm guessing it's similar.

I'm not sure how I feel about something being labeled "American Sauce".  I wonder if it's how Italians feel about Italian Dressing or the French about French Dressing.


----------



## Andy M.

A few decades ago, Hellmann's marketed a burger sauce that was very close to McDonald's special sauce for Big Macs.  It didn't last long.


----------



## Oldvine

I'm no help either.  I've never seen anything like that.  I might Google it.

I still don't know what it  is.    Maybe it's pay back for the term "French Dressing"


----------



## taxlady

I think it is a sauce that is perceived as being American.


----------



## Steve Kroll

The only bonafide American Sauce I know of is BBQ sauce, and we don't even have a consensus on what that is.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

Steve Kroll said:


> The only bonafide American Sauce I know of is BBQ sauce, and we don't even have a consensus on what that is.


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> The only bonafide American Sauce I know of is BBQ sauce, and we don't even have a consensus on what that is.



 Ask Teresa Heinz. She might know what "American" means!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

FrankZ said:


> It is loud, obnoxious and wears Bermuda shorts everywhere?


Don't forget sox with sandals too.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Don't forget sox with sandals too.



Argyle sox.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Argyle sox.



No that part of the outfit will be difficult...only white sox around the Ogre.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

Ugly American Phrase Book:

Where is the bathroom:  Où se trouvent les toilettes

UA: OW SEE TRUE VENTLESS TERLETT... DOESN'T ANYBODY AROUND HERE SPEAKADA ENGLISH?

May I see the menu:  Puis-je voir le menu

UA:  PISS-JEE ... MYRTLE!  HEY, MYRTLE!  This here book wants me to say piss!  I think they got the phrases mixed up - THIS must be the one for the bathroom!  No wonder nobody knew what I was talkinabout before! (reading menu) BOW - EE-  OOF AY LAH PROVEN KALE ... WHAT THE HECK IS THAT?  I want MEAT, not froo-froo salad crap!  (to the waiter) JUST BRING ME A BURGER AND FRIES.  YOU KNOW - PARLEY VOO FRENCH FRIES?  YOU OUGHTA KNOW FRENCH FRIES, THEY'RE FRENCH!

(UAs operate on the unwritten rule, "When in doubt, SCREAM AND SHOUT!")

LOL!


----------



## CatPat

If it is anything like this American cheese, I wish to have no part of this!

Uckkkkkkkkk!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

Now, now, there's nothing wrong with American Cheese.  I even like the food-product sort on a burger or in a grilled cheese sandwich.

There is actual American cheese that is actual cheese - it is very similar to Colby.  Or maybe it's Longhorn I mean.  Maybe a bit of both.


----------



## Caslon

I'm gonna try a bottle (Either Heinz or Miracle Whips sauce) cause I'm tired of mixing French dressing with mayo and a little relish and dry onion flakes in order to make my burger "secret sauce".


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's the sauce you serve when you are eating an American. Spaghetti sauce with spaghetti, barbecue sauce with barbecue, taco sauce with tacos, enchilada sauce with enchiladas, etc.


----------



## Andy M.

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It's the sauce you serve when you are eating an American. Spaghetti sauce with spaghetti, barbecue sauce with barbecue, taco sauce with tacos, enchilada sauce with enchiladas, etc.




Sooooo many responses running through my head right now.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CatPat said:


> If it is anything like this American cheese, I wish to have no part of this!
> 
> Uckkkkkkkkk!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



We call it plastic cheese around here.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

YOU may call it plastic cheese ... the rest of us call it Grilled Cheese.


----------



## taxlady

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> YOU may call it plastic cheese ... the rest of us call it Grilled Cheese.


Maybe not all the rest of us. I call it plastic cheese too. Actually, here in Quebec it's called "slices", because there isn't enough cheese in it to call it cheese.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

Again, not all American cheese is the processed food product.  It is an actual cheese.  And it is not remotely plastic.  Though I have found that I do prefer the stuff you think is "plastic" for grilled cheese.  I'll use either on a burger.


----------



## Caslon

American Cheese slices come in 2 forms. There are "American Cheese" slices made with 2% milk and "American Cheese food product" slices made mostly with vegetable oil and water and hardly any milk.  I never buy the latter.  My brother insists the two are about the same, we argue about it.


----------



## CatPat

Grilled cheese sandwiches are of Provolone and Swiss cheeses on good firm bread such as the Pumpernickel or the seedless Rye.

With pickles! Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

Caslon said:


> American Cheese slices come in 2 forms. There are "American Cheese" slices made with 2% milk and "American Cheese food product" slices made mostly with vegetable oil and water and hardly any milk.  I never buy the latter.  My brother insists the two are about the same, we argue about it.



Hey you're forgetting an important ingredient in American CheeseFoodProduct - the bright yellow dye!

Though I'm pretty sure they use that in Colby, Longhorn, Cheddar, Velveeta, and butter as well, LOL!


----------



## taxlady

In Quebec, butter, when coloured, is coloured with carotene.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Having grown up in "America's Dairyland", I wouldn't call Kraft Singles "cheese". It does contain some of the same ingredients, though.


----------



## MrsLMB

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We call it plastic cheese around here.


 
At our house we have it in the fridge.  DH used to eat it but once he tasted  a real cheese he won't eat it anymore.

So why do we have it?  Whenever the dogs need a pill it gets wrapped in that "stuff" and that is the only reason we have it.

Now if I could just get DH to give up his spray can cheese


----------



## Janet H

I think that American sauce is a riff on a classic (and old) french sauce used in the dish Lobster a l’Americaine which should properly be called à l'Armoricaine (from Brittany) and is served on various kinds of fish.

The sauce includes shallots, tomatoes, wine or brandy or sherry, shellfish stock, various seasonings and often, cream.

My grandmother used to serve this sometimes.... 

here are some links:


Sauce Américaine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://thefrenchcuisine.com/langouste-a-larmoricaine/

http://food.ninemsn.com/howto/thefrenchconnection/8434225/flambed-fish-in-armoricaine-sauce

Lobster a l'Americaine

Lobster American Sauce Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Steve Kroll said:


> Having grown up in "America's Dairyland", I wouldn't call Kraft Singles "cheese". It does contain some of the same ingredients, though.


Thanks Steve. I was thinking of a polite way of saying what you so eloquently posted.


----------

